# Jetties at the end of Garden City



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

Any of you guys fished any of those 3 or small jetties at the end of Garden City beach before you get to the main one at Murrels.

I was down on Labor Day and gave them a try but the surf was so rough I could could hold the bottom with 5 oz of weight so I gave it up.

Looks like it would a promising spot and I may give it another shot.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I fished that area that same weekend. Water was rough and dirty so not much was produced.


----------



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

I did not know there was a jettie at the end of 
Garden City. I usually fish on the pier at garden city, but i do like to surf fish. How do i get to the jettie? Do I need a 4 wheel or can I walk?
I am elderly and can't take too much walking. My wife goes with me and helps me set up. Also, do I need a license to surf fish?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

no licenses needed by sc saltwater shore fisherman


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

granddaddy said:


> I did not know there was a jettie at the end of
> Garden City. I usually fish on the pier at garden city, but i do like to surf fish. How do i get to the jettie? Do I need a 4 wheel or can I walk?
> I am elderly and can't take too much walking. My wife goes with me and helps me set up. Also, do I need a license to surf fish?


Just let us know before you come down next and one of us would be more than happy to help you out grandaddy


----------



## bad_angler (Jul 14, 2007)

I had no idea there were jetties there. I'm in Columbia too. I have had a lot of fun out of the jetties in Winyah Bay but you'd need a boat. Are there better jettie spots in the area?


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

*Jetties satelight co-ordinates in Google Earth*

Fire up Google Earth and go to these co-ordinates

33°32'30.20"N 79° 1'21.90"W

Zoom in and you will a small line jutting out into the water, that is first jettie,,,then look further south down the beach and you will see a bigger one and then further south again you will see the 3rd and largest one.

Also if you look to the right and and towards the road, there is a public access walk way (the wide white strip between the houses) and then up from that about 50 yards on the right is some public parking.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

mongosurf said:


> Fire up Google Earth and go to these co-ordinates
> 
> 33°32'30.20"N 79° 1'21.90"W
> 
> ...


There are no fish at that spot. I've never seen anyone catch fish near this spot. The cops down there are very mean and have a deep-seaded hatred of surffishermen and woman. If I were you I'd tread very carefully in this area and ALWAYS bring bail $$ with you. In fact, I heard tell of some fishermen from Tennessee venture into those there parts and were never heard from again. Bad news all around. I would stay on or close to the pier if I were you. Remember, there is safety in numbers.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll 2nd Surfsidesativa....I tried to fish that area before and had burry my self in the sand to hide from the po pos


----------



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

bluefish1928 said:


> no licenses needed by sc saltwater shore fisherman


I am from NC. Do I need a licenses to fish from the surf at Garden City?


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

surfsidesativa said:


> There are no fish at that spot. I've never seen anyone catch fish near this spot. The cops down there are very mean and have a deep-seaded hatred of surffishermen and woman. If I were you I'd tread very carefully in this area and ALWAYS bring bail $$ with you. In fact, I heard tell of some fishermen from Tennessee venture into those there parts and were never heard from again. Bad news all around. I would stay on or close to the pier if I were you. Remember, there is safety in numbers.


I have fished those groines (little jetties) at Garden city,, I barely got away with my head.... still cost me alot of cash ,,,, I would hate to imagine what would happen if I had been from Tn rather than AL... I will never be back there!!!!!!!

GrandDaddy ,,, you do not need a license to surf fish in SC.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

toejam said:


> I have fished those groines (little jetties) at Garden city,, I barely got away with my head.... still cost me alot of cash ,,,, I would hate to imagine what would happen if I had been from Tn rather than AL... I will never be back there!!!!!!!
> 
> GrandDaddy ,,, you do not need a license to surf fish in SC.


toejam,,,thanks for the info. I surf fished just a little way north of garden city pier with good luck
this past spring and last fall. .whiting, blues and flander. I look forward to this fall.


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

*Harresment City*

Seems that Surfsides post was right.

Tried the spot again today and the local authorities have no use for fishermen,. Got a warning ticket on my car for parking and and a warning about fishing to close to swimmers (whatever that is)

Definately not a place to fish and chill.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

you have been warned......


----------



## scsurffisher (Oct 29, 2005)

*Police hassles???*

I thought that was a public parking area. The last time I was down there, I don't remember seeing any signs saying that we couldn't park there. ('course, maybe I just wasn't looking for them either...) There was a port-a-john and RR ties for parking dividers-looks like a parking lot to me.  Do they hassle you for fishing on the beach there as well? I wasn't aware of any laws saying that we couldn't fish anywhere along that beach. We did okay from the 1st jetty and south to the inlet. Caught some whiting and nice shark. Weather wasn't right for the drum yet...


----------



## oria (Oct 6, 2007)

*Garden City Berms*

I fish them about 4 or 5 times a week and catch fish. It's a good place.


----------



## oria (Oct 6, 2007)

*Jettys at end of Garden City*

I forgot to mention in previous post, that area is full of tourists in the summer. It's usally best to fish the area after the tourist season which is the middle of August. January and February are too cold, but pretty good starting in March. Depends on water conditions. The summer is strictly for tourists.  There is a public parking area on Dolphin St., and there are two public walkways; one north, one south, about 100 Feet.


----------



## surfymurfy (Oct 10, 2007)

*surfymurfy*

I fish the south end of Garden City & have never had any problems with the local law enforcement. I guess if you park in a no parking area ,which are clearly marked ,you might get a parking ticket if they can't find anything else to do. Access to the south jetty at the inlet , you have to go into Huntington Beach State Park. The jetty is paved , so you can walk out to the end ,but it's a long walk up the beach .further than I can walk, but there is good fishing there.


----------

